# Parking Lot Lighting Layout



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Last night I went to the grocery store and pulled into this parking space.


If they would have centered the pole half way between my parking spot and the one ahead of me, I would have been able to pull all the way in.


How stupid is this? Do you guys really see that stuff on the plans?


To be honest when I worked for the bldg dept we'd look at photometric plans, no branch >50A, etc. and never really gave any attention to whether the driver can actuallypull all the way into the parking spot and be able to open his door and exit the vehicle, and I have to say, even if we did, there's no code to call them out on. Stupidity is unfortunately not a code violation.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

In this picture I drew a red circle where I think the pole should be.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

They need a sign that says “Fiat Parking Only”. Solved.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I think the better idea is to put in the landscape islands in the first place, rather than the parking spaces.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

I'd bet the lot got striped that way, and has nothing to do with pole placement, and secondly, I think you guys down there have way too many oil leaks in your vehicles.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Helmut said:


> I'd bet the lot got striped that way, and has nothing to do with pole placement, and secondly, I think you guys down there have way too many oil leaks in your vehicles.



Good point.


I was quick to hang the civil engineer when in fact they may have done their job correctly and some high parking lot striper caused the damage. 



You think that's a lot of oil leaks? That place is several years old. That doesn't look bad to me. It's an upscale place. Now go down the road to Wal-Mart and that asphalt is toast in no time flat. 



I know people that own auto recycling facilities and they get inspected by state DEP (EPA but on state level) all the time. First thing they do when a vehicle comes in is drain all the fluids. DEP says their operations are 1,000x cleaner than any Wal-Mart who is the worst polluter for introducing automotive fluids into surface water.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

one thing you may not know about Florida, which I learned when I moved down here:

there are no vehicle inspections.

no yearly inspection, no bi yearly inspection, no emission inspection, they don't even have an inspection when you bring your old clunker to the state and retag it with Florida plates. Its nuts. (I don't know if they have anything for commercial vehicles, but based on what I've seen I doubt it)


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You can buy any old clunker off a lot or private and get a tag for it. No inspections.


That doesn't mean a cop won't pull you over and write a repair order though. You get so much time to make it safe or the registration becomes invalid. 



We don't like stupid laws. Making people get cars inspected every year is a stupid liberal thing they do up north.


On rural roads in Mississippi you can ride for miles and miles and never even see a tag on a car. I guess they don't worry too much about it up there.


----------



## Florida (Nov 20, 2018)

That looks like a good spot for a cart return.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

wildleg said:


> one thing you may not know about Florida, which I learned when I moved down here:
> 
> there are no vehicle inspections.
> 
> no yearly inspection, no bi yearly inspection, no emission inspection, they don't even have an inspection when you bring your old clunker to the state and retag it with Florida plates. Its nuts. (I don't know if they have anything for commercial vehicles, but based on what I've seen I doubt it)




We used to. Don’t know why it was ended. It was a pretty thorough inspection, brakes, lights, smog, stopping distance, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

